# Plumbing Fixture Allowance



## Virginia Built (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,

can you tell me how much as a percentage of the contract amount would you allowance plumbing fixtures so the customer would pick average quality fixtures for a three bedroom custom home with three baths, one having a tub, the other two tile showers with mud pans and tile floors?

Just want some ballpark numbers fromm you guys to see where I stand...

J


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Our allowances for are based on the actual cost of medium/higher end fixtures and independent of some percentage idea. What we pay here and what you pay there can be vastly different for the same item. Most of our clients will shop in the medium range but I fondly remember the woman that told me she had a bit of trouble finding a TP holder that cost anywhere near $53 but finally did.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

David,

Do you have a way to explain a mark up on those values or do they just pay cost + tax when they decide?

Just curious how or if yo are able to get your mark up when you plan on the go.

I prefer to have all the decisions made before I give a price, but I do charge for that time if they need my assistance.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I give allownaces at time of estimate and they choose all materials before contract is signed.


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

VA Built- you want a plumbing fixture allowance but you are mixing trades. Your plumber does not do tile showers or tub surrounds. Can't do this as a percentage. For a walk in shower you have to figure plumbing rough in, shower control and head, pan, tile on walls to 84" or more, and then are you providing an enclosure? Enclosures for a 48" can run $ 1100.00 to 3200.00. 

Meet with your plumber at the supply house and work this out. Then meet with the tile setter and come up with a decent tile selection to start with.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

The markup is included in the bottom line total. The allowance in the proposal is the retail cost for the item. If they spend less we credit the difference on the final payment, more and we add the difference to the next payment. 

Technically we lose a small amount of markup if they spend more, gain a little extra if the spend less. To keep it simple we use pretax prices for allowances and adjustments.

I will go shopping with them if needed or wanted, that is also in the bottom line.

We will sign the proposal and contract at the same time and the client is instructed to make all selections to allow delivery before we start the job. Specially with a kitchen or bath, I don't like to start until everything is on hand.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Virginia Built (Nov 8, 2007)

*Tile is Included in Tile Budget*

mac, I know the tile is separate. This is really a trick question for almost everyone, lol... Just throw me a number, 1% , 2% , 3%, 7%? What are some of you guys historical percentages? I just want to hear what you guys are seeing spent on the average mid to high end custom home. Ya know , Hardiplank, stone fireplace and foundation, copper flashing, Timbertech decks, Superior Walls XI basement, Land,mark 50 Year shingle, Hardwood and Tile Everywhere, get the finish level? Looking for numbers as an average ballpark of what your people are spending on plumbing fixtures. Not including Rinnais or any hotwater heaters. Separate cost code for me. 

Thanks,

J


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Virginia Built said:


> mac, I know the tile is separate. This is really a trick question for almost everyone, lol... Just throw me a number, 1% , 2% , 3%, 7%? What are some of you guys historical percentages? I just want to hear what you guys are seeing spent on the average mid to high end custom home. Ya know , Hardiplank, stone fireplace and foundation, copper flashing, Timbertech decks, Superior Walls XI basement, Land,mark 50 Year shingle, Hardwood and Tile Everywhere, get the finish level? Looking for numbers as an average ballpark of what your people are spending on plumbing fixtures. Not including Rinnais or any hotwater heaters. Separate cost code for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J


:laughing: Ok, why do you think this is based on %. Shouldn't this be where you get to know your clients needs and expectations? How would we know if they want a painted $8 board of sheetrock on the wall or green marble?

Don't you think that would make a difference? I've seen people spend 15K on tile and then spend $99 on a toilet:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Jason W said:


> :laughing: Ok, why do you think this is based on %. Shouldn't this be where you get to know your clients needs and expectations? How would we know if they want a painted $8 board of sheetrock on the wall or green marble?
> 
> Don't you think that would make a difference? I've seen people spend 15K on tile and then spend $99 on a sh#tter:laughing:


% = SF method to pricing fixture allowances


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> % = SF method to pricing fixture allowances


if you sell the same shoebox to everyone.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I wish I had pic's of my first bathroom and the current one I'm being asked to do. They are miles apart and so would be the%.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

oops


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Jason W said:


> if you sell the same shoebox to everyone.



I was being so sarcastic on that one :laughing:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I was being so sarcastic on that one :laughing:


----------



## Virginia Built (Nov 8, 2007)

strathd said:


> Your profile says you are a builder/developer and your asking a question like this ?  Well , if they have a lowes or a supply house close to the areas that you develop why don't you go there and get some average prices on fixtures and add a percentage ? Give me a break dude, I mean lets get real here.


Strat, ? I didn't sat that I don't know my costs, I was looking for an average of the respondents to identify roughly what percentage of hard costs people are using. I have accounts set up with all the major east coast plumbing wholesalers and supply all fixtures to our plumbing subs. I have 30 years in this game now. The cost for us at estimate time? Mine run about 2.2 percent.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

I still love Gilda.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Are you building a custom home or a spec home?

If it is as you say a custom home, then the allowances are custom also to each home. Now if you were building spec homes with different floor plans, but all had the same basic 2 1/2 baths. Then you could come up with a allowance that would work with all the homes. And there is no percentage that will work, suppose you have the same basic 2 1/2 baths with the same fixtures and the houses range from 1500 to 5000 sq ft. Will a percentage work with this example?

How I do custom homes. There are no allowances given until I have a idea of what they want, including exact model/part numbers. Then I price it out and set a allowance, and you have to be careful how you set these allowances if these are also used for the draws on a construction loan. My allowances are broken down with fixtures and labor separate. It isn't really any cheaper in labor to install a $20 faucet compared to a $500 faucet.

The fixture allowance prices are also set at cost, makes it easy for everyone to understand and you don't have to explain a markup. The profit is built into the labor and supervison costs of the job. How would you feel about the lost profit if you had a lot of it in a markup on fixtures, etc. and then the customer decided to go with the cheapest of everything after they signed the contract to save money. Remember if you have a contract with allowances you have to give them the money back if they are under the allowance budget, and you lose money. If you did it the other way with the profit elsewhere you still make your profit no matter what they do.

And for those of you that think you should make extra profit just because they bought some high end fixtures that are above the allowance and aren't any different to install. You could tie in a change order fee of 10% or what ever to make you feel better, but this will only work if you have a fixture schedule tied in with the allowance budget.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

:blink:

I really see no earthly sense to this thread.


----------

